# TL 80 Hydraulics Problem



## kymailman98 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a TL 80 with 1485 hours. Today I changed the hydraulic filter, and after doing so I have no hydraulics. It is not pumping, and it was working when I shut the engine off to change the engine oil and filter. Just wondering if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

Howdy kymailman,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Sounds like your hydraulic pump lost prime. First thing to check is the fluid level in your hydraulic reservoir. 

See attached diagram. Item #13, suction hose. Make sure it's in good condition and not sucking air. Your tractor should have a suction screen in the reservoir. Remove the filler cap on your reservoir and blow some air back through the suction hose to clear the suction screen of any debris. The filler cap must be off so you don't pressure up the seals in the reservoir. 

If your filter mounts vertically, fill it with hydraulic fluid and reinstall it.

See item #7 on diagram. Purging plug. Loosen this plug - don't take it completely out or you'll make a mess. Start the tractor and purge air bubbles out of the system. 

Good luck. Let us know how it went.


----------



## kymailman98 (Apr 27, 2014)

I got it going, just had to get the air out of the system by taking off the filler cap and holding the levers down. Guess I got in too big a hurry, but I've changed hydraulic filters before and never had a problem. I guess there is a first time for everything.


----------

